# "Veterans Affairs sent tax slips to hundreds of deceased veterans — some of them war casualties"



## The Bread Guy (9 Apr 2022)

Just after death for estate purposes, I get, but this?


> Veterans Affairs Canada mistakenly issued T4A tax slips late last winter in the names of hundreds of deceased veterans across the country, CBC News has learned.
> 
> The income benefits notices landed in the hands of nearly 700 appalled survivors and relatives. Some of them lost loved ones in Afghanistan more than a decade ago.
> 
> "My first thought was shock and surprise to see a letter addressed to Matthew from Veterans Affairs that arrived in an official Veterans Affairs envelope," said Lincoln Dinning of Wingham, Ont., whose son Cpl. Matthew Dinning died in a roadside bombing in April 2006 ...


Sounds like it might have been an automation screw up, but still - WTF?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Good2Golf (9 Apr 2022)

The Bread Guy said:


> Just after death for estate purposes, I get, but this?
> 
> Sounds like it might have been an automation screw up, but still - WTF?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


Perhaps a post-death tax for “_asking too much_” while they were still alive?


----------



## ArmyRick (12 Apr 2022)

VAC and other Canadian Goverment bureaucratics are the highlight of highly paid incompetence


----------



## lenaitch (12 Apr 2022)

This is the same government and bureaucracy that people think can execute multi-player, multi-level, multi-year complex conspiracies.

No parent should deal with this level of incompetent crap from their child's former employer.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Apr 2022)

lenaitch said:


> This is the same government and bureaucracy that people think can execute multi-player, multi-level, multi-year complex conspiracies.
> 
> No parent should deal with this level of incompetent crap from their child's former employer.


to be fair this could happen on any government's watch, not just the current one.


----------



## Pieman (10 May 2022)

I was kind of hoping they issued a T4A to a WWI vet. That would truely raise the bar on incompetence.


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 May 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> to be fair this could happen on any government's watch, not just the current one.



A guy I know in the BC Government received a cheque from Canada for that years' Federal Transfer payments to BC. I think he said it had ten decimal places.

He took a photo of it and gave it back.

I mean, he could have tried to cash it but, knowing the Feds, it probably would have bounced


----------



## MilEME09 (10 May 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> A guy I know in the BC Government received a cheque from Canada for that years' Federal Transfer payments to BC. I think he said it had ten decimal places.
> 
> He took a photo of it and gave it back.
> 
> I mean, he could have tried to cash it but, knowing the Feds, it probably would have bounced


If we go by the rules banks use for us, if he cashed it, it's the feds fault. Right?


----------

